# Kid Kicks



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello, this is our second time of goat pregnancies. About 155 days ago we put our girls with a buck but we dont think they caught right away. The past few weeks we've had some overeager false alarms. But now they should actually be due any time. I have been checking all three goats' ligaments often and yesterday 2 of my girl's ligaments got pretty loose. On both of them I can almost put my fingers around their tail bone. Both have become very boney and pointy in their hips and their udders have gotten quite large in the past weeks. Today we were very excited to see out 1st timer Nutmeg's babies kick. They have been kicking quite a bit today. Does this mean babies are on the way? If so will it be as soon as tonight or more like within the next few days to weeks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually my girls have huge udders, even the teats look swollen. Then one day the babies drop, her.hips hollow out...and the labor starts. I can go around her tail head with my fingers. My girls have alot of white mucus pass, and then an amber color bubble starts. That's hard labor and birthing is usually in 30 minutes or so.
Good luck to you.guys.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My girls have alot of white mucus pass, and then an amber color bubble starts. That's hard labor and birthing is usually in 30 minutes or so.


That's what I go by and it worked for me. You see a string of goo, or white mucus, like moers says. Then you get really excited and keep an eye on her. From that first string it is within the next 12 hours she will deliver.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

And happy kidding!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Usually my girls have huge udders, even the teats look swollen. Then one day the babies drop, her.hips hollow out...and the labor starts. I can go around her tail head with my fingers. My girls have alot of white mucus pass, and then an amber color bubble starts. That's hard labor and birthing is usually in 30 minutes or so.
> Good luck to you.guys.


This is what I see as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How's your girls? Any kids yet? If so...please please put pictures on..I?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How's your girls? Any kids yet? If so...please please put pictures on..I?


No babies yet, all 3 girls have really loose ligaments. Not enough that you can completely touch around the tail bone but probably an inch or so for all 3. This morning 2 of them had short string of mucus coming out. Meadow's was white and about 2.5 inches or a little longer, and Nutmeg's was yellowish white and a little shorter. However, they have been having some mucus around that area for the past few weeks, Bella our other pregnant goat too. They are still very boney in the hip area and look like they're about to pop any minute. Yesterday Nutmeg and Meadow's udders started looking a little shiney I think. Also yesterday, Nutmeg who has the biggest udder leaked out some milk on out deck after she laid on her udder accidentally.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like they are close now!
How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't have any baby pictures yet but here's all of my girls. The all black one that hides her baby very well and doesn't have a baby belly is Meadow. The brown one with white speckly ears and a very big udder is Nutmeg. The black and white one with a very big belly who we think will have at least 2 kids is Bella, she was the mother to the twins Nutmeg and Hazel. She was a very good milker last time minus the fact that she was spoiled and refused to stand to be milked so we had to put her on top of 2 chairs to milk her, would only let my mom milk her, and demanded animal cookies constantly lol. The last brown one is Hazel, she is our unpregnant chunky and gassy goat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> She was a very good milker last time minus the fact that she was spoiled and refused to stand to be milked so we had to put her on top of 2 chairs to milk her, would only let my mom milk her, and demanded animal cookies constantly lol.


That's funny!
I wonder how you put a goat on top of two chairs?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nutmeg’s udder looks huge!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Nutmeg's udder looks huge!


Yes, the poor girl's udder lays on the ground when she pees and it's so big that she's rubbed the hair off of it because her legs rub it when she walks. It has a really pretty crease on it too. In regards to Bella, we would set up our old wooden dining chairs so they were a little less than a foot apart. She would hop up in the first chair, and we would pick her back end up to put it on the 2nd chair. As she laid down, her udder would fall down between the chairs and we would milk her. Much later on, we made a milking stand from a long coffee table. We cut a hole in it for her udder to fall through and we lined the entire thing with 2 rug squares ro prevent splinters. We had 2 cement blocks for steps up to it and a peach crate fit nicely between the top of the coffee table and the lower platform beneath so she wouldn't fall through the hole. She is very spoiled lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> Yes, the poor girl's udder lays on the ground when she pees and it's so big that she's rubbed the hair off of it because her legs rub it when she walks. It has a really pretty crease on it too. In regards to Bella, we would set up our old wooden dining chairs so they were a little less than a foot apart. She would hop up in the first chair, and we would pick her back end up to put it on the 2nd chair. As she laid down, her udder would fall down between the chairs and we would milk her. Much later on, we made a milking stand from a long coffee table. We cut a hole in it for her udder to fall through and we lined the entire thing with 2 rug squares ro prevent splinters. We had 2 cement blocks for steps up to it and a peach crate fit nicely between the top of the coffee table and the lower platform beneath so she wouldn't fall through the hole. She is very spoiled lol.


Very creative ideas for a milking stand!!
Did she order coffee when she was up there?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Very creative ideas for a milking stand!!
> Did she order coffee when she was up there?


Lol no, only animal cookies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any more changes? Any cute little goatees yet???


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any more changes? Any cute little goatees yet???


Not yet, they're holding out on us lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well ok then. Lol lol keep us posted! :waiting:


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

KJgoats said:


> Not yet, they're holding out on us lol.


No babies just 4 happy goats and a mineral block
Update: I went out to put the girls away and Nutmegs babies were kicking again. They were very active and Nutmeg actually let me feel her belly to feel them kick~Yay!~ for a while now she would not let anyone touch her belly for long periods of time so this was very exciting. Hopefully this means the babies are flipping and will be popping out soon:happygoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello all, we have exciting news. This morning we came out to 2 little babies. Meadow who we thought was only going to have 1 ended up having a girl and a boy. All seems to be going well, we dipped the babies navels in iodine and gave Meadow some karosyrup water, cookies, food, and penicillin.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

The one sleeping is the little girl and the one by momma is the little boy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> Hello all, we have exciting news. This morning we came out to 2 little babies. Meadow who we thought was only going to have 1 ended up having a girl and a boy. All seems to be going well, we dipped the babies navels in iodine and gave Meadow some karosyrup water, cookies, food, and penicillin.


Congratulations!!! Wonderful news! Such cute little things :inlove:!
Was there a problem that you had to give penicillin?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!!! Wonderful news! Such cute little things :inlove:!
> Was there a problem that you had to give penicillin?


No, just to help her heal and prevent infection especially whereas we didnt know until this morning that she gave birth. We don't think there was any complications and both babies seem small and happy. Is there anything different you would suggest doing?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> No, just to help her heal and prevent infection especially whereas we didnt know until this morning that she gave birth. We don't think there was any complications and both babies seem small and happy. Is there anything different you would suggest doing?


Good to hear no complications. As far as I know antibiotics are only given if you have to "go in" or if there was another cause for possible infection.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Good to hear no complications. As far as I know antibiotics are only given if you have to "go in" or if there was another cause for possible infection.


Thank you for telling me, I didnt know that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the kids. Definitely only give penicillin if there is a problem. You should always do a full course of penicillin which is at least 5 days. Don't do that this time but in the future.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

KJgoats said:


> Hello all, we have exciting news. This morning we came out to 2 little babies. Meadow who we thought was only going to have 1 ended up having a girl and a boy. All seems to be going well, we dipped the babies navels in iodine and gave Meadow some karosyrup water, cookies, food, and penicillin.


Congratulations!! They are so adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

They are adorable, glad all went well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww such cuties! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Congratulations what a sweet pair. Momma looks like she's very proud of her hard work and special deliveries


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure, if you haven't yet, that each teat works well. Squirt a few squirts from each one to make sure the plug is out. Have you seen the babies eat, pee and poop yet? Congratulations!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Make sure, if you haven't yet, that each teat works well. Squirt a few squirts from each one to make sure the plug is out. Have you seen the babies eat, pee and poop yet? Congratulations!


 yes we have, Meadows babies have both been eating, pooping, and peeing plenty.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Bella had triplets last night. 2 little black and white girls and 1 little tan boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soooo cute!!!
:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Congratulations they’re adorable!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Last but not least, Nutmeg had triplets tonight. 1 girl and 2 boys. That was very stressful, baby 1 had his head back and baby 3 was backwards. All three babies have sea legs, the boys especially. We heard to give them vitamin e with selenium orally, is this true? I will share pictures in the morning


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

KJgoats said:


> Last but not least, Nutmeg had triplets tonight. 1 girl and 2 boys. That was very stressful, baby 1 had his head back and baby 3 was backwards. All three babies have sea legs, the boys especially. We heard to give them vitamin e with selenium orally, is this true? I will share pictures in the morning


Yes, give 0.5cc of vitamin b complex orally, a pea sized drop of selenium/vitamin e gel and an extra vitamin e capsule squirted in their mouths.
I'm sorry it was a rough Kidding. That's no fun but it sounds like you have it handled...great job!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the stress, and congratulations on successful assistance!! That’s great! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, give 0.5cc of vitamin b complex orally, a pea sized drop of selenium/vitamin e gel and an extra vitamin e capsule squirted in their mouths.
> I'm sorry it was a rough Kidding. That's no fun but it sounds like you have it handled...great job!


Thank you to everyone for all your help these past few weeks


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to hear about the stress, and congratulations on successful assistance!! That's great! Looking forward to the pictures!


Also, are you able to get those vitamins from the store or do you need to get them from a vet?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

KJgoats said:


> Also, are you able to get those vitamins from the store or do you need to get them from a vet?


They're over the counter...
I get my fortified b complex from tractor supply
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...mplex-fortified-injection-500-ml?cm_vc=-10005
And I get my vitamin e capsules at a pharmacy,Walmart or grocery store.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Both brown babies are boys and the black one is a girl. We never expected to go from 4 goats to 12 in 4 days:lolgoat:


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Also Nutmeg keeps pawing at the ground but won't lay down. Is this okay?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They're all adorable. Congratulations! Isn't it amazing how these critters escalate?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> Both brown babies are boys and the black one is a girl. We never expected to go from 4 goats to 12 in 4 days:lolgoat:


Wow, congratulations!!!
They are very cute!
The brown boy looks big! Was he the one stuck with his head backwards?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

KJgoats said:


> Also Nutmeg keeps pawing at the ground but won't lay down. Is this okay?


Has she expelled the afterbirth? They often paw a lot like they're going to deliver another baby until the afterbirth is gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, I agree with Damfino.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Referring to the pawing doe- There isn't another kid in her, is there? Congratulations on your all your new babies. "Goat Math" strikes again!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

KJgoats said:


> Both brown babies are boys and the black one is a girl. We never expected to go from 4 goats to 12 in 4 days:lolgoat:


It's called goat math LOL 
Congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Referring to the pawing doe- There isn't another kid in her, is there? Congratulations on your all your new babies. "Goat Math" strikes again!


No, she seemed to settle down after a day or so. I just dont think she was very conscious of where her kids were or very comfortable after the labor.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!
> They are very cute!
> The brown boy looks big! Was he the one stuck with his head backwards?


The one in my lap was the one with the backwards head.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Has she expelled the afterbirth? They often paw a lot like they're going to deliver another baby until the afterbirth is gone.


That is true, after she lost her afterbirth she seemed to stop. Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are all the kids and their moms doing?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> How are all the kids and their moms doing?


Everyone is doing well, we ended up bottle feeding Bella's runt and Nutmegs first boy with the backward head because the mamas didnt want to feed them. Everyone is very energetic and we've set up a little play ground for them that they love. Thankfully only 3 of them have horns and all of them are adorable.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on such beautiful kids. I pray for healthy days forward.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> Everyone is doing well, we ended up bottle feeding Bella's runt and Nutmegs first boy with the backward head because the mamas didnt want to feed them. Everyone is very energetic and we've set up a little play ground for them that they love. Thankfully only 3 of them have horns and all of them are adorable.


That sounds wonderful, all the kids on the playground!
I bet you are very busy now, bottle feeding and all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good hearing all is going well.
Any pics?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Good hearing all is going well.
> Any pics?


Sorry, it's been a while. Babies have gotten big, our smallest runt went from 5 to 13 pounds since Halloween


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aawww! Thanks for the pictures!! I like the action shots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are they ready to go to school?:heehee: Such cuties! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Aawww! Thanks for the pictures!! I like the action shots!


All I can ever get are action or sleeping shots:run:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KJgoats said:


> All I can ever get are action or sleeping shots:run:


That's the only time they stay in one place, when they sleep!!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

All of the babies are doing very well and we think our 4th adult female that would not catch is apparently pregnant. It has been approximately 3 months since we returned our Male and Hazel has started developing a small udder and puffiness in the back end. In other words we may have some more babies in February


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, Hazel!!
What a nice surprise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soo...!!!
It is February!!!
How is Hazel doing? Did her udder grow any more?


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Soo...!!!
> It is February!!!
> How is Hazel doing? Did her udder grow any more?


Yes her udder has continued to grow especially over the past few days. Her ligaments have loosened over the past 2 to 3 days as well and her stomach has started to drop I think. I'm thinking she will be due within the week


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!!!
Tell her to wait until the regular temperatures are back.


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!!!
> Tell her to wait until the regular temperatures are back.


I agree, if she has them on one of thse super cold or stormy nights I'm going to have a cow


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Update Hazel's udder and teets have grown a lot since last night, she has scrunched up a few times, and is very vocal today. I think we may have Hazel babies tonight or tomorrow


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

I realize I forgot to post. Hazel had her babies late Wednesday night with no complications. She had 1 small and healthy boy and girl. They're super cute and friendly.
On the left is baby girl and the right is baby boy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations Hazel and you!!!
More bouncy babies and snuggle time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Both look really good! Congrats. Please add their pictures and # to our 2021 Kidding Tally!


----------



## KJgoats (Oct 20, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Both look really good! Congrats. Please add their pictures and # to our 2021 Kidding Tally!


How do you do that?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Go to search..put in 2021 Kidding Tally. It will take you to the forum. Just add your reply & pictures, like you did on your forum.


----------

